# Nikon D5000 Download Error 80042013



## MarissaAngel (May 10, 2011)

Just recently, downloading photos off my Nikon D5000 has been problematic. I've got photos stuck on my memory card and I can't get them out. The error code cited is 80042013. Can you tell me what this error is and how I can fix it? Thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you trying to download them direct from the camera (ie camera connected to PC) or via a card-reader?

If the former, try the latter as it avoids any problems related to camera detection.


----------



## MarissaAngel (May 10, 2011)

I was trying to download off the camera - will try card reader instead. Thank you!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

try using Nikon Transfer.

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16694


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

_"try using Nikon Transfer". _

I still say using a card-reader is best option as it does not involve any software installation.
Every piece of software you install increases the risk of software conflicts & instability.
Reducing that risk whenever possible is always better.


----------

